# I'm new here (chris_photo)



## chris_photo

I'm a photographer by trade and I am fascinated by insects.

I just started getting into macro photography and I think mantises make beautiful subjects.

I'm here to learn about mantises and meet local people (Southern California) who might be willing to loan/sell/donate/trade mantises for photoshoots.

Samples of my macro photography can be seen here.


----------



## wuwu

hi chris. i'm in so. cali too. i live in santa ana, and you? i love macro shots too. i'm trying to save up for a good SLR. for now, i'll have to make due with my 4mp canon.

beautiful pics by the way...


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum  Awesome photos! How long have you been into photography for?


----------



## Justin

Welcome and I agree, excellent photos!


----------



## chris_photo

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

Wuwu, I'm not too far away from you. In Whittier to be exact. Do you have any mantises I can photograph?

I've been shooting for over 10 years. I've only begun the macro work recently. About a year ago.

I want a flower mantis badly! They're so beautiful. I've only seen one excellent photo. If I can get my hands on one, I'll shoot a whole series.


----------



## Justin

If I lived near you I'd give you some just so I could see the photos!


----------



## wuwu

yea, i have 5 species of mantids right now. i also have leaf insects.


----------



## Rick

Welcome!


----------



## chris_photo

> yea, i have 5 species of mantids right now. i also have leaf insects.


We need to setup a photo shoot!


----------



## kristiegore

You sound like the perfect person to ask a camera question! My main camera needs are family oriented, such as pictures of the kids with the dog, soccer games, birthdays, etc. However, I recently got into mantid and phasmid keeping, and would like to be able to photograph those, as well, not to mention other things in nature, as I teach nature study to homeschoolers, and we love all of that type of stuff. Anyway, if you don't have a ton of money to spend, maybe a few hundred $, would I be able to get a camera that can serve those needs fairly well? I want to have one that I can take around easily, hiking, sports games, etc. but just don't know much about them and the salesmen drive me crazy! If you have any suggestions, I'd really appreciate it. Not only is the budget tight, but I'd be scared to take a $1,ooo camera hiking and such! I'm not a professional photography or anything, but I'd like decent pictures.

Kristie Gore (Texas)


----------

